# CPC-A in Treasure Coast, FL cover letter and resume



## ckreider

Dear Hiring Manager:

I am requesting consideration for a medical coding position. I have enclosed a resume that provides details on my qualifications and experience.

I recently completed the 275-hour Medical Coding course provided by the Indian River County School District Adult & Community Education Department. The course, which was taught using state-of-the-art coding software and systems, was a general (outpatient) coding course which prepared students to take the Certified Professional Coder (CPC) exam, covering all aspects of CPT, HCPCS and ICD-9 coding. I have obtain my CPC-A certification. I also hold a Bachelor of Arts degree in Elementary Education, with an emphasis on Physical Education, from the University of Illinois at Chicago. Coursework for my bachelor's degree provided me with additional knowledge in the areas of anatomy and biology.

Throughout my working career I have always focused on quality and customer service. In fact, at Saturn Corporation, I received several Certificates of Recognition for leading my work team in achieving 100% on quality inspections and documentations.

I welcome the opportunity to discuss how my extensive customer service experience, service-orientation, and personal standards of excellence would benefit your team. Thank you for your consideration.



CAROLE ANN KREIDER, CPC-A

1160 Ansley Avenue, SW
Vero Beach, FL 32968
772.770.1629
cbk32968@live.com

OBJECTIVE
A medical coding position where knowledge gained through medical coding coursework, certification by the American Academy of Professional Coders, an award-winning commitment to quality, and extensive customer relationship experience can be used to make significant professional contributions  

PROFESSIONAL EXPERIENCE
Sales Associate, 2/08 â€“ present
Everything Outdoors Garden Shop, Vero Beach, FL
•	Fertilized, pruned, watered, weeded, spaced and cleaned plant stock; monitored stock for insect and disease problems at this newly opened shop
•	Advised customers on selection, planting and care of garden stock; resolved customer service issues
•	Performed general maintenance and clean-up of retail and planting areas

Substitute Teacher, 10/07 â€“ 2/08
Indian River County School District, Vero Beach, FL
•	Taught all subjects to elementary school students at various schools throughout the district

Sales Associate / General Laborer, 11/05 â€“ 10/07
Horizon Nursery Garden Center, Vero Beach, FL	
Horizon was a 2.5 acre garden center with 8 employees, which grossed $1M in annual sales.
•	Performed essentially the same duties listed for Everything Outdoors
•	Ordered and maintained inventory
•	Trained and mentored associates
•	Opened and closed the Garden Center

Sales Associate / General Laborer - Tree and Shrub Retail Greenhouse and Watergarden Production and Retail, 3/04 â€“ 10/05
Bordine Nursery, Ltd., Rochester, MI 	
Bordines is the largest family-owned production and retail nursery in Michigan, with 4 locations and over 1,000,000 sq. ft.  of greenhouse space in metro Detroit.
•	Performed essentially the same duties listed for Everything Outdoors
•	Advised a predominantly upscale clientele on plant, tree, shrub and perennial grass selection, planting and care
•	Potted and tagged new plant stock, planted and transplanted stock (including herbs and geraniums), and performed plant divisions
•	Prepared annuals for over-wintering; general manager commended crew for excess amount of tubers which survived through the winter season; instructed customers on proper techniques to winterize ponds
•	Advised customers on watergardening, including plant selection, planting and care, maintaining proper water quality, establishing a pond environment, and proper care of pond fish; watergarden sales at Rochester store grew $12,000 from previous year to $180,000 chain-wide
•	Took phone orders; prepared invoices; processed returns; assisted cashiers
•	Redesigned potting station area to allow for double the production area


Substitute Teacher, 10/94 â€“ 5/95
-	Rochester Community Schools, Rochester, Michigan
-	Avondale School District, Auburn Hills, Michigan
•	Taught all subjects (including art, music, and physical education) to elementary, middle and high schools students

Operating Technician / Quality Control Coordinator, 4/90 â€“ 9/94
Hiring Coordinator, 4/90 â€“ 6/90
Saturn Corporation, Spring Hill, Tennessee
•	Trained 17+ employees to perform quality inspections on welds on the Saturn automobile assembly line as a certified weld checker
•	Led quality initiative for team which scored 100% on quality inspections

Regional Personnel Office Assistant, 7/89 â€“ 12/89
General Motors Electro-Motive, LaGrange, Illinois

Student Teacher, 1985 â€“ 1986

Volleyball Supervisor (part-time position), 1983 â€“ 1985
Plainfield Township Park District, Plainfield, Illinois

Weld Operator / Press Operator, 2/79 â€“ 6/89
General Motors Corporation, Willow Springs, Illinois	

EDUCATION
Bachelor of Arts in Elementary Education, June 1986	
University of Illinois at Chicago, Chicago, Illinois
Area of Concentration: Physical Education

•	Certificate of Completion in Medical Coding
	Completed 275 hrs. of training through the Indian River County School District, Vero Beach, FL, 2/2010 â€“ 6/2010
•	QuickBooks training â€“20 hours, Indian River County School District, Vero Beach, FL, 7/2009

CERTIFICATIONS
•	Certified Professional Coder â€“ Apprentice (CPC-A)
	American Academy of Professional Coders (AAPC), 6/25/10
•	CPR Certification, American Heart Association, Expires 2012
•	Certified Horticultural Professional, Florida Nursery Growers & Landscape Association (FNGLA), Orlando, FL, 8/2006 - present
•	Master Gardener Volunteer Certification Program
	Michigan State University Extension Services, Macomb County, MI
	Completed 40 hours of instruction and passed qualification exam. 

INTERNATIONAL TRAVEL
Traveled extensively throughout China while residing in Shanghai, China, from 1998 through 2000; also visited Seoul, South Korea

TEACHING CERTIFICATIONS
•	Florida Teaching Certificate, K-6th Grade, 2003 - present
•	Illinois Teacher Certification, K-9th Grade, 1996 - present

MEMBERSHIP
•	American Academy of Professional Coders, 2009 - present 

HONORS / AWARDS
•	Hall of Fame Inductee, February 2002
Plainfield High School, Plainfield, Illinois
Received this alumni award for outstanding athletic achievement
•	Certificate of Recognition â€“ 1993 and 1994
Saturn Corporation, Spring Hills, Tennessee
Received award for quality of work 

COMPUTER PROFICIENCY
•	Microsoft Office: Word, Excel and PowerPoint; QuickBooks


----------

